# Bait Launcher



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I was thinking about either buying or making a launcher for the surf. Jas anyone either used one or have one? Feedback would be great. Reviews have been great online


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The "elastic"type or the "Potato Gun" type ?


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Potato gun type, with compressed air


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jerktherod! said:


> Potato gun type, with compressed air


YouTube has a lot of videos. The most difficult part is getting the right kind of valve.

Be very careful . . . Compressed air can be very dangerous !


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

I've been doing research. My buddy shoots one off the outer banks and has very good luck. Luck is the key word. I'm always in sc, just wondering if it would be worth it...


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

I have an inlaw who built one last year that we used in the Outer Banks. It definitely is a trial and error work in progress - most of all we had a lot of snapped lines or lost bait if it didn't fire just right. I want to say I was using a 60 lb wire and that broke once. It was fun, but we only caught one shark late in the few nights we did it. We tried to only do it at night to avoid any people around. I've had so much success fishing close to the shore in SC I'm not sure I would bother with it down here.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y3PX74gr9RM


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Nice vid bubba, thanks. I'm glad I got some input. My buddies shoots about 170-185. He also freezes his baits rigged up


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool video . . . If you don't want to spend $900 on that commercial model, you can make one for a lot less yourself.


----------

